# Advise Needed No hair on Bridge of nose



## sugarbean (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi

I Have a 6 year old Goldie, Duke. A few weeks ago i noticed that Dukies hair Started to fall out on the bridge of his nose. Since then his skins turned black and there's hardly any hair. Duke loves to bury his toys and bones. and He uses his snout the cover the hole with sand. Could the hair loss be from him Burying to much and the darken skin from the sun? I'm Just worried that it might be something else. Advice would be much appreciated. See picture of Dukes Nose Below


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi - the pics did not come through, but from the description I would suggest a complete thyroid panel be run at your vets. Many goldens that test low normal also need supplementation.

Good luck


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I second a vet visit.
My only experience with hair loss is with my lab. He started losing hair on the bridge of his nose and around his eyes. The skin was a bit scaly. In his case it is a firm of lupus. Easily treated with fish oil and vitamin E


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sugarbean*

SUGARBEAN: Pic did not come through.
You can email to me and I'll post it
[email protected]
Best thing to do would be to take DUke to the vet, to rule out anything serious!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Jack, mix GRetriever, BColie and Lab had Lupus. He lost his hair around the eyes and on top of his nose. It grew back white making him look like Zoro. 

While we started him with fish oil and vit E as he got older it got worse and we had him on Prednisone


----------



## sugarbean (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry I'm new to this. Lets try again
See Pic below. PS thanks for the advise so far


----------



## sugarbean (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going to take Duke to the vet. Thanks Again


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Mange?? Have you had a skin scraping done?


----------



## Jogold (Mar 14, 2021)

sugarbean said:


> I'm going to take Duke to the vet. Thanks Again


What was the outcome please?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jogold said:


> What was the outcome please?



The member that started the thread, the OP, hasn't been on the forum since 2013. 

If your pup/dog has a similar problem, I would suggest making a Vet appointment to have it checked.


----------

